# IGN: Should Sony Abandon the PSP?



## SPH73 (Jan 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Should Sony Abandon the PSP?*
> 
> Sony's portable system may be hurting its real focus, the PlayStation 3.
> by Chris Roper
> ...



http://psp.ign.com/articles/105/1059453p1.html

Painful truth or disgusting flame bait? 

You decide!


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 9, 2010)

DSses are MUCH better than the PSP.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 9, 2010)

flamebait me thinks. psp's finally got a solid list of games out. and a fair few decent looking titles to come. no reason to abandon it at this stage.


----------



## ap831 (Jan 9, 2010)

psp has had no worthwhile releases in a very long time. upcoming game list is barren.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 9, 2010)

inb4****storm from PSP and DS fanboys

Keep it clean, guys.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 9, 2010)

Overall, I find the PSP a pretty boring handheld in my opinion. The PSP Go didn't help out at all. Wouldn't bother me at all if Sony decided to ditch it.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't know whats worst, a drought of games or a storm of shovelware.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 9, 2010)

Also:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The PlayStation Portable name brand wasn't doing fantastically well, and it watered down the PlayStation 3 brand.



wat


----------



## silleeel (Jan 9, 2010)

IGN chat balls! Sony shouldnt drop the PSP because its "affecting" there focus on making the Playstation 3 the number 1 console system out there! If anything they should drop the PSP because its library of games is shit poor!! Compare it the other competitor handheld out there the DS you'll see how bad this catalog actually is!

And its frustrating aswell as the PSP is obviously the better handheld (hardware wise) but the DS pwns it when it comes down to must have games!

And as for the affect of the PSP on the PS3, Nintendo has a better handheld plus the number 1 selling console on the market today! The Wii is obviously the No 1 console name of choice to the casual gamer (my nan and grandad own a Wii for gods sake!!) not the Xbox like IGN stated above, so if Nintendo can have a succesful handheld and console at the same time why cant Sony!?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 9, 2010)

silleeel said:
			
		

> IGN chat balls! Sony shouldnt drop the PSP because its "affecting" there focus on making the Playstation 3 the number 1 console system out there! If anything they should drop the PSP because its library of games is shit poor!! Compare it the other competitor handheld out there the DS you'll see how bad this catalog actually is!
> 
> And its frustrating aswell as the PSP is obviously the better handheld (hardware wise) but the DS pwns it when it comes down to must have games!
> 
> And as for the affect of the PSP on the PS3, Nintendo has a better handheld plus the number 1 selling console on the market today! The Wii is obviously the No 1 console name of choice to the casual gamer (my nan and grandad own a Wii for gods sake!!) not the Xbox like IGN stated above, so if Nintendo can have a succesful handheld and console at the same time why cant Sony!?



Errr... the PSP has many good games. Do you own one and have played through them? 

All in all, stop presenting your opinion as facts.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 9, 2010)

The way I see it, each handheld has it's own strengths and weaknesses, and that's before factoring in brand-specific advantages. The PSP is capable of higher-def widescreen graphics and more powerful processing, strengthened by Sony's back catalog of PSX games. The DS is slightly more portable, cheaper, and has the touchscreen for an added level of interactivity, backed up, in some models, by the ridiculously large back library of GBA games and Nintendo's generally family-friendly stance. With the price difference being nearly negligible, it's generally up to the library, and  that's where it starts to become more a problem with developer support, as most games that don't use the DS's touch sreen can be ported over to the PSP fairly easily. Sony's only real problem was the fact that they couldn't compete in terms of price early on, especially with the new-model-per-year thing they've gotten into, and now it's seeming like the devs are seeing that the market for M-rated PSP games isn't quite as high as it should be, and with Go compatibility limited to PSN, it's problematic giving Sony pretty much full control over pricing too.

Anyways, the way I see it is that neither handheld is inherently better than the other. Sony could start making some money if they reminded people that it was still there, the marketing campaign has been nearly non-existent,  and even just a commercial campiagn showing off the PSX catalog would help pull back some older gamers who might not have been so informed about it. I'm just impressed that Sony's held out as long as they have, they're easily the most successful competitors Nintendo's handheld market has seen.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 9, 2010)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> I don't know whats worst, a drought of games or a storm of shovelware.



This.

Sure the DS has a lot games, but more then half of it is shovelware. The PSP doesn't have a lot of shovelware but it has lack of games but that's changing now. So I don't think Sony should abandon the PSP, at least not yet.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 9, 2010)

I also lol @ people who put "yes". IGN is a horrible gaming site and you guys need to find a better place to look up gaming articles and reviews. It's been crap for a while and looks like it's going to stay like it.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 9, 2010)

The PSP is the most successful, non Nintendo handheld.


----------



## faith696 (Jan 9, 2010)

PSP games have been pretty good lately (P3P, PSP2, KH:BBS, and the coming FFXIII Agito), so I see no reason to abandon PSP.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 9, 2010)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> I don't know whats worst, a drought of games or a storm of shovelware.


+1.
The PSP may have a limited library, but a lot of the games are amazing. Naming 5 off the top of my head:
1. Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core
2. God of War: Chains of Olympus
3. Dissidia: Final Fantasy
4. Resistance: Retribution
5. Monster Hunter (series)


----------



## Maverick_z (Jan 9, 2010)

well seeing that a certain KH game is released i would think that it will put a dent in hardware sales. Even if it is only one game it should help and make sony never to think of this again (maybe for the GO)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2010)

the psp is pretty non existent here i never see any1 with 1 or even looking at the psp sections in the shops


----------



## Splych (Jan 9, 2010)

In my opinion, Sony should not abandon the PSP. Right after the release of the PSPGo, why abandon the PSP now? It's in competition against the DS and DSi. If they give up now, it is like giving away money to Nintendo.



			
				macgeek417 said:
			
		

> DSses are MUCH better than the PSP.
> Have you even tried/owned a PSP?
> 
> If you've noticed, the PSP and DS have CFW and Flashcarts. If flashcarts never existed, then you could never play pirated games. If CFW didn't exist, you wouldn't be able to play pirated games. And a bunch of other things... Bu have you considered the capabilities of the PSP when it comes to graphics? If you didn't realize, the PSP can play your Videos and Music whether you have CFW or not. Unlike the DS, it requires the use of a flashcart, or the Max Media Player... But as I have said, it requires something extra.
> ...


Sigh.... Feels Good Man made a really good point on what you just said. Your whole post was based on your OPINION or the OPINIONS of others on what they say about games. Hardware wise, the PSP is more powerful then the DS. Sure games on the DS are more wanted, but those are just the games on the DS. Have you considered what the PSP is capable of doing? It can emulate numerous amounts of emulators on the PSP because it is more powerful then the DS. The DS is only limited to emulating some emulators without the use of an extra device [ie. to emulate GBA games it requires a RAM expansion. but the iPlayer does not require the extra ram because the flashcart itself is powerful enough to emulate it].


----------



## silleeel (Jan 9, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> silleeel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep and its been gathering dust on top of my chest of drawers for over a month and a half now!

The last game released that i thought was must have was Patapon 2 and that got released over 9 months ago! The only other games that got released last year that id consider any good was Dissidia and Little Big Planet (and this was just a port of a PS3 game).


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 9, 2010)

Poll needs a "maybe" option.

As an owner of both a PSP and a DS, I can say, at least in my dealings with both systems, that the amount of legitimate game-playing that I do occurs on the DS, simply because the library overall is stronger.  There may be a bunch of crappy games, but there are a ton of great ones as well, and those far outnumber what is available on the PSP.

That being said, as a general, multi-purpose device, I use the PSP more.  Granted, I've never used it much as a music / video player (I've got an iPhone and an Archos AV500 for that), but the capability is there and quite decent.  And while the gaming library isn't quite up to snuff compared to the DS, it's nowhere near the pain of previous non-Nintendo handhelds.  There's some truly good stuff there.  It's just not enough.  And the ability to emulate older systems and PSX (I've got a pretty substantial PSX library) made it worth the purchase.  Provided you've got a model capable of going the custom firmware route.

I'm not sure if they should kill it or not.  The longer they keep it alive, though, the more it validates my purchase.  I'm hoping for at least a mini-revival of the system, enough to make a bit more progress on some of the emulators on the system.  But beyond that...  it might be more advantageous to move to a new handheld.  For both sides.  And while they'll never do it, part of the PSP's appeal very much was emulation and homebrew, so Sony should at least consider allowing something along those lines.  Perhaps something like Apple's AppStore, but less restrictive, for the next handheld.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 9, 2010)

Also, if the PSP dies out = no competition for nintendo = the start of the DS' decline

Competition is good.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 9, 2010)

PSP shouldn't go away, I personally feel it shouldn't be too generic! From what I saw as far as PSP games goes, they don't have a game that stands out. Lumines anyone, oh no wait that wasn't mention here. This is the reason why I feel Sony shot themselves in the foot. Where's a good Spyro or Crash Bandicoot PSP game? Jak and Dexter is on the PSP plus Racket and Clank. They weren't the original underdogs as far as Sony's mascot from the PS1!

Now since I don't really play the PSP nor have any PSP games, I can't argue from solid evidence. What I believe is that the PSP was mainly focus on homebrewing and playing emulators since it has that capability. That actually made the PSP famous to be truthful since a lot of newcomers and Sony fanboys began to use methods of hacking their handhelds just to that desirable setting they were looking for (i.e., the PSP that has LED's which light up when playing music or cutting it on). The PSP games were only good when it came from either a RPG (Persona, Final Fantasy, or some other Japanese rpg) or Fighting (Street Fighter). This when the backlash came in, since PSP games in general can fuck up if you don't take care of the UMD correcly, that's a waste of 30, 40, or 50 dollars from your wallet (Now I don't know if you can send the broken UMD back to sony and they give you a new one; it will be a nice suggestion).  Then most times the PSP is usually use for media only since it can play movies and music. The downside isn't coming from the PSP in general but the games and how fragile they can be if you take care of them properly. 

That's all I have to type since I'm only referring from my personal belief and not actual facts. In the end if Sony can do one thing and that is. Put classic PSP games on prices around $19.99-$29.99 (People can afford them at this price range)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Bu have you considered the capabilities of the PSP when it comes to graphics?
> when are you going to learn graphics don't mean shit.
> QUOTEIf you didn't realize, the PSP can play your Videos and Music whether you have CFW or not


so can my ipod your point is?


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 9, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Where's a good Spyro or Crash Bandicoot PSP game? Jak and Dexter is on the PSP plus Racket and Clank. They weren't the original underdogs as far as Sony's mascot from the PS1!


You almost answered your own question there.  Given that Naughty Dog doesn't have the rights to Crash Bandicoot anymore, and that Insomniac doesn't have rights to Spyro (I believe both are in the hands of Universal), you're not going to see too many good games in that series.  They've moved on to, well, Jak and Daxter and Ratchet and Clank, and even then, the PSP entries have been created by outside development studios.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 9, 2010)

I think *ALL HANDHELDS* should be * scrapped*  and new ones should be made *FROM SCRATCH*.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.what do you mean?
2.So what if your ipod can play music/videos the psp can too so whats wrong with it it jusy makes its better because it has that extra feature


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2010)

ap831 said:
			
		

> psp has had no worthwhile releases in a very long time. upcoming game list is barren.


Just recently got another PSP and to be honest it has always had a good lot of games and more recently with the likes of LittleBigPlanet, Motorstorm, Badman, Half Minute Hero, Tekken 6, Shin Megami Tensei: Persona, LocoRoco Midnight Carnival  and some very good PSP Minis games (which beat DSiWare hands down) which I'm enjoying a lot more than the stuff the DS got at the same time.

DS may have a shit load of games released each month but how many of them are actually good?  Quality > quantity.

Its ignorant comments like this that get on my nerves, if your a Sony hater then good for you but don't piss on the efforts by some extremely talented game developers.  I still prefer the DS library but any REAL gamer must accept that the PSP has a very good library of games, it may not be as big but for me the quality is high.

As for the topic title, no not really the PSP has been extremely successful selling over 50 million consoles.  Not exactly a failure and interest in it has increased, if it makes them money then they should keep at it though they really should try harder with the eventual PSP 4000 because the Go was a massive let down.


----------



## Law (Jan 9, 2010)

lol ign


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 9, 2010)

The biggest drawback of the PSP is that it's too powerful. Sony were trying to put a home gaming experience in your hand, literally a "portable playstation."  That basically led developers to just churn out slightly shitter versions of the same games and same type of games you can already play at home.  The DS's limited power and 'gimmicks' (ie touch screen and dual screens) may be a ham fisted afterthought to some developers, but when talented people see the potential there, or are willing to operate within the confines of the device, creating a game that actually works on a small screen, bears in mind the stop-go nature of handheld gaming and uses the DSs unique features well you get a great handheld title you just can't play anywhere else.

Exceptions like Half Minute Hero, a great portable title for the PSP, are often sadly overlooked, because people expect this "home console in your pocket" feeling.  But some games are suited to sitting at home and playing, some games work well on a small screen on the bus.  Sony's version of Nintendo's shovelware horse games are these titles, Tony Hawks PSP, Tomb Raider PSP, Serious Racing Game PSP, World War Shooter PSP, the lazy shoe-horning of console games that should be left in the home into a litle box with a screen rather than the creating of a truly unique hand-held title.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 9, 2010)

I need to start off by saying IGN sucks, they never have any fucking clue what they're saying.

But about the issue regarding Sony's PSP, well the PSP Go was a huuuuuge mistake, but the whole issue was just that the DS was such a large competitor, and it became so easy to pirate on the PSP.
I don't have a PSP, so I can't really say what went wrong...but Sony seems to have a knack for bad decisions yet being successful later on.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2010)

LolIGN.

The PSP has sold more than the PS3, and in time it'll sell more than the Gameboy Advance, odds are. The PSP Go was a horrific mistake, but the PSP is a sound system that gets decent sales and a great selection of A-list titles.

You're saying that the PS3 is casual now? Yeah, sure. Just because it can play fancy movies and LittleBigPlanet doesn't make it casual. People buy a PS3 to play hardcore PS3 games. It got a spike in the holidays because, thing is, it went from an outrageous price point to something in reach for your average family. Hell, if money wasn't so tight this year I could've even gotten one. 

The article should be "Should Sony Abandon the PSP Go?", in which the answer would be yes. It's a crappy system, and when you don't even have big releases like Birth By Sleep coming to it, you know it's a doomed system.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 9, 2010)

The PSP has serious potential still. It just doesn't appeal to the kiddy or casual audiences so much but more to the core games. The PSP's specs are HUGE compared to the DSes and with custom firmware allowing me to easily convert my PS1 games for it I'm gonna be using my PSP a lot. A lot of the time I lose myself focussed in on that screen and feel like I'm playing a home console the graphics are so good in comparison with my DS.

Also there's the problem of price, the DS is £50 cheaper than a PSP-3000 and seems a lot less daunting to the average consumer. A PSP requires a memory stick for any gampelay and if you want to download a lot of games you need a rather large one something which would easily daunt a casual gamer compared to the DS which simply uses cartridges with saves that almost never corrupt (while it is unlikely on an MSProDuo it is more likely than on carts) Dses also seem less fragile due to their lack of any moving parts unlike the UMD run PSP.

Basically: Don't abandon it but encourage it. The PSP needs a few more developers on it than the Sony mainstays of Square and the like.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2010)

Rofl.







What the crap?!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't know a single person, online or in person, who has a PSP that's not modded. They all are.
Though you know what Sony needs to do? Drop the PSP. Just put the PSP games on Playstation Network (Which a bunch already are), and just let you play them on the PS3.

I guarantee almost everyone with a PS3 would buy and download Dissidia if they did that.


----------



## Seek01 (Jan 9, 2010)

This generation IMO is the best for handhelds. The DS and PSP have both wide variety of good game if you LIKE video games. A lot of people don't seem to like video games that much and claim either the DS or PSP don't have a good library, which is false.

The PSP has been holding SCE up for the last 5 years until recently when the PS3 actually became "somewhat" profitable. That console has a good 2 more years into it, saying Sony should abandon it is just trying to start some bickering among fanboys


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 9, 2010)

PSP is the harborer of shitty console ports.


----------



## Range-TE (Jan 9, 2010)

IMO, The PSP shouldnt be abandoned , cause as for this generation of hand held there are 2 , DS and psp. 
they are two very different consoles, so if people wants more hard-core games with Great graphics , they could get psp. if they want a more affordable price with a LARGEr library of games , and legend games like mario ,zelda etc they go for DS.

so they balance things out and satisfies all kinds of gamer together

but, maybe the psp library needs a little something to make it go (no PSPgo pun intended) , srsly the DS has games like Miles Edgeworth for us to look forward too.
Emulation (specifically n64 and PSone) on the go


----------



## driverzx (Jan 9, 2010)

All my mates who had a PSP sold it. That says something: the PSP looks great, but lacks in great games. The ones I'd like to play are LBP and God of War, which are poor ports from PS3 games. And don't forget about the disaster named UMD guys. I wouldn't mind Sony dropping the flopped PSP.


----------



## Law (Jan 9, 2010)

driverzx said:
			
		

> All my mates who had a PSP sold it. That says something: the PSP looks great, but lacks in great games. The ones I'd like to play are LBP and God of War, which are poor ports from PS3 games. And don't forget about the disaster named UMD guys. I wouldn't mind Sony dropping the flopped PSP.



How is God of War a port of a PS3 game?

edit: I haven't played it yet, but I'm pretty sure LBP PSP isn't a port either.


----------



## n8littlefield (Jan 9, 2010)

The PSP doesn't need to die - it's the PS2 that needs to die.   The PSP doesn't water down the Playstation brand, it's the fact they've allowed and encouraged so much development and games hitting the PS2 after it should be long dead.   If Sony would have cut it off entirely like MS and Nintendo did with the Xbox and Cube then people would have move to the PS3 more quickly.

The PSP would have benefited too since developers could have pushed PS2 projects over to the PSP and it's library would have been better quicker.   The audience that waited to update due to long PS2 support would have likely moved over to PS3 or PSP.


----------



## clegion (Jan 9, 2010)

it can die after it release
god eater in english
PS2 in english
P3P english
BBS english
oh and peace walker
although there's a lot more


----------



## tommyt (Jan 9, 2010)

PSP does have some good game. 
I don't see why they should abandon it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2010)

clegion said:
			
		

> it can die after it release
> god eater in english
> PS2 in english
> P3P english
> ...


Resident Evil Portable...if it still exists, not heard shit from it.

Also BBS is a bit crappy from what I played but then I never liked KH.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> driverzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LBP PSP is kinda like a visa-versa of NSMB and NSMB Wii: same title, different game. Except instead of the concept going from handheld to console, it went to handheld  from console.

And yeah, God of War PSP is an original game. I thought it was a prequel to the first one, too.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you play BBS?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> LBP PSP is kinda like a visa-versa of NSMB and NSMB Wii: same title, different game. Except instead of the concept going from handheld to console, it went to handheld  from console.
> To me LBP suits the PSP more, especially the drop in and out level creation.
> 
> What the article seems to insist is that Sony should drop it only so they have more resources for the PS3.
> ...


lol I didn't just trolling.  Just want to see peoples reactions.


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2010)

The psp shouldn't be abandoned... I don't see the point. 
However, I'm one of those who think that is has a very few interesting games. BUT THAT'S JUST ME!
My own opinion... I love silent hill, yes... but it's too hard to play it on such a small screen, so i'd rather play it on the ps2. loading times can be killing... yeah...
I do think it's awesome it can play ps1 games! and I also like a few games... like... silent hill... and lumines... and GTA... but all that has been ported to the ps2 / ps3... with bigger screens and better sound... 

"it can play movies and music yayomgz"... I want a gaming machine, not a multimedia machine. for that: i got an ipod.

So I've had my PSP-1000 (?) and CFW'd it a few times... but never really found anything that outstanding to play. and I'd choose the DS over the PSP no doubt... but I wouldn't let it die!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 9, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> The psp shouldn't be abandoned... I don't see the point.
> However, I'm one of those who think that is has a very few interesting games. BUT THAT'S JUST ME!
> My own opinion... I love silent hill, yes... but it's too hard to play it on such a small screen, so i'd rather play it on the ps2. loading times can be killing... yeah...
> I do think it's awesome it can play ps1 games! and I also like a few games... like... silent hill... and lumines... and GTA... but all that has been ported to the ps2 / ps3... with bigger screens and better sound...



Like I said a few pages back, Sony made a mistake in making the PSP so powerful, it stopped it from excelling as a handheld machine.


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Like I said a few pages back, Sony made a mistake in making the PSP so powerful, it stopped it from excelling as a handheld machine.



But I don't really think it's too powerful... Atleast that's not the flaw. The killing part is the developers trying too hard to make something to be like a home console game, only handheld... and THAT is where the problem lies with me. DS game mechanics with the PSP-s power and graphic capabilities... it would be awesome. It is almost like why I don't like the two new zelda games (phantom hourglass and spirit tracks). They are too "home console" to me... I'd rather play links awakening and the oracle games... top down, grid-maps and roc's feather... the new games are just trying too hard.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 9, 2010)

But if the DS had PSP power, developers would do the same as they tend to do on Sony's machine - pretty much exclusively make stripped down versions of home console type games unsuited to the medium which people can't be bothered to play.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2010)

I disagree with the op. The PSP is a  decent system, yeah its got its flaws, but thats what happens when you try to be on top of technology as it happens. The DS is n outdated and underpowered piece (i still love mine). The psp has its place as a powerful upperhand to the ds, but thats not where the handheld market is. Kids dont care about power, they care about fun and games. not so much movies, music, and pictures. Heck i didnt know what music was till is was in 8th grade. Psp needs a better mrketing scheme to get off the ground and better support. 

The psp go is a total failure though.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 9, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> I disagree with the op. The PSP is a  decent system, yeah its got its flaws, but thats what happens when you try to be on top of technology as it happens. The DS is n outdated and underpowered piece (i still love mine). The psp has its place as a powerful upperhand to the ds, but thats not where the handheld market is. Kids dont care about power, they care about fun and games. not so much movies, music, and pictures. Heck i didnt know what music was till is was in 8th grade. Psp needs a better mrketing scheme to get off the ground and better support.
> *
> The psp go is a total failure though.*



Exactly the PSP Go looks like the DS but its not the real thing...wait what?!


----------



## Splych (Jan 9, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I don't need to learn that since I already know. I look into the graphics of games aswell as gameplay and so far, the PSPs game graphics excel against DS Graphics.

2. How'd the iPod get into this? We are talking about the PSP here, not the iPod. And most people get the iPod for the brand name. There are so much better media players out there that are much better than the iPod. But I can't say that anything beats the iPod Touch though... [ie. iPod Video>Cowon S9]


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 9, 2010)

Abandoning the PSP entirely is pointless since the games are getting pretty good now but Sony should abandon the PSPgo it was a failure to begin with.  Oh and IGN is epic fail especially after that Final Fantasy troll video.


----------



## megawalk (Jan 9, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Abandoning the PSP entirely is pointless since the games are getting pretty good now but Sony should abandon the PSPgo it was a failure to begin with.  Oh and IGN is epic fail especially after that Final Fantasy troll video.


don't say final fantasy troll video  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i get scary thoughts of a clown.....and something sooo hot.....
and total randomness.
anyways pspgo has to be abandoned
IGN is just worth as much as how much my toilet sucks 0.o
and PSP has to live on


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly my point.


----------



## soulfire (Jan 9, 2010)

OH NEVER

the psp is the best handheld in the world (my opinion i don't want a flame war )

homebrew is great gotube cspsp is great and all the emulators

the games ARE FAR better then the ds games 

don't misunderstand i have both systems dsi and psp

but i play the psp way more i like the way you play on psp and the games 

i hate touchscreen and the graphics on the ds they suck really bad ( my opinion again )

look at naruto accel 3 and a other naruto game on ds accel is far better

the only game on ds is jump and mario kart that i really played now my ds is under dust

i can play the psp for hours without problem.

I DON'T WANT A FLAME WAR JUST SAYING


----------



## nutella (Jan 9, 2010)

The psp is capable of a lot of good things and its a shame they haven't been capitalised on this far into its lifespan.


----------



## HateBreed (Jan 9, 2010)

i think the sony should just make games like sub games (huh?) from the better selling ps2/ps3 titles.. like jak 2 they made daxter and the gta series... idk thats just my opinion


----------



## HateBreed (Jan 9, 2010)

oh and they should make way better games like if you go to gamestop and look at the psp titles u would have the look of disgust on your face as for movies and music the psp is just way too bulky for it. who wants to pay 170-200 for an mp3/mp4 player and the ds hsvs funner games but they are goinmg overboard with the touchscreen thing and the psp sucks butt? (a$$) and as for emulators and such the psp 3000 cant do that

/


----------



## soulfire (Jan 9, 2010)

HappyDSI said:
			
		

> oh and they should make way better games like if you go to gamestop and look at the psp titles u would have the look of disgust on your face as for movies and music the psp is just way too bulky for it. who wants to pay 170-200 for an mp3/mp4 player and the ds hsvs funner games but they are goinmg overboard with the touchscreen thing and the psp sucks butt? (a$$) and as for emulators and such the psp 3000 cant do that
> 
> /




wtf are you saying

the psp isn't made to listen to mp3

if you want to listen to your songs buy a ipod

it is just a option and the ds is bulky to


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2010)

THIS IS A QUOTE:


			
				Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many peoples thoughts on ipod mp3 video and the psp... 
And he said that the psp is too bulky for a mp3 player... To be honest, I think the ds is less bulky than the psp, but it's just my oppinion.

PS: Since when was there a number of quote restriction?


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> People buy a PS3 to play hardcore PS3 games. It got a spike in the holidays because, thing is, it went from an outrageous price point to something in reach for your average family


This is exactly the point the article missed. The poor sales of the PS3 have nothing to do with the amount of development time put in or the catalogue of games for it. The high price of the console put it out of most people's price range so they opted for the cheaper 360 instead, which carries very similar "harcore" titles. If Sony stopped selling PSP's I doubt that'd have any impact whatsoever.

Which then renders the whole article pointless. I have nothing against IGN, but I have to wonder how someone could churn out 2 pages on such a weak argument.

Sony made two mistakes; first they set the PS3 price too high. Then they dropped the PS2 too early before the PS3 price had time to fall to something sane, effectively removing the Playstation name from your average household.


----------



## superrob (Jan 10, 2010)

Well i personally dont really like the PSP.. i have a PSP1000 and well.. with constant loss of saves and such.... it really brings the fun down to zero.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 10, 2010)

HappyDSI said:
			
		

> oh and they should make way better games like if you go to gamestop and look at the psp titles u would have the look of disgust on your face as for movies and music the psp is just way too bulky for it. who wants to pay 170-200 for an mp3/mp4 player and the ds hsvs funner games but they are goinmg overboard with the touchscreen thing and the psp sucks butt? (a$$) and as for emulators and such the psp 3000 cant do that
> 
> /



Speak in English, troll.

Lol, if I went to Gamestop I'd have a "look of disgust" on my face looking at all the DS titles. Most of the good ones are hidden underneath the shovelware or aren't released in huge numbers.

Who the hell pays $170-$200 for a PSP? Unless it's a PSP No-Go, most PSP's are cheaper than that. Sure, you can pay $200 for special game packages (like for the God of War, Assassin's Creed, Hannah Montana, etc packages), but most PSP's are


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Lol, if I went to Gamestop I'd have a "look of disgust" on my face looking at all the DS titles. Most of the good ones are hidden underneath the shovelware or aren't released in huge numbers.
> Damn right. I see the Imagine series and all the games meant for 6-year-olds out in front on the store shelves. I actually have to do some serious looking to find a game that looks decent, and even then half of those suck anyways.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shito (Jan 10, 2010)

no(if your'e asking about psp go then yes), and ign sucks, there i said it


----------



## Issac (Jan 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Who the hell pays $170-$200 for a PSP? Unless it's a PSP No-Go, most PSP's are cheaper than that.



Actually, in Sweden a normal PSP 3000, no bundle or anything, costs $256.... and A psp go is $363 :S

But that's just Sweden, HappyDSI has an american flag under his name, so it probably shouldn't be that expensive...


----------



## ogRex (Jan 10, 2010)

The PSP game library has always sucked. The only good thing about PSP was homebrew and now we have Pandora so PSP is no longer needed.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 10, 2010)

Do people really think the PSP has bad titles? I think the PSP had more 'fun' titles than the DS. What I mean by that is more (good) pick-up-nad-play games. With the DS, most better games require some time investment, and for those type games I prefer playing on a console.

Either way, I'd hate to see the PSP go. I see it as the "continuation" of Game Boy- traditional, fun, handheld gaming. Even with the DS, I was sad to see the Game Boy line die, and I think the PSP fills that niche well.

EDIT: I accidentaly spelled 'and' like 'nad' by mistake, but I'll keep it there because it reminds me of balls.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 11, 2010)

i do not own a PSP but i must say tht there are some games tht totally skim the DS (God of War and such)
so dont say abandon but say encourage/motivate
and yah i chose option 3 cuz the poll has nothin logical in it (PSP is rising comon)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got my PSP very cheap, and games I enjoy on it are racing and others. Wipeout Pulse is fantastic. I think they should keep supporting the PSP for a while to come.

EDIT: They could make other models as long as they're cheaper and still hackable.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 11, 2010)

I got wipeout pulse for £5


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I got wipeout pulse for £5


One-eighth of the price of my PSP


----------



## alidsl (Jan 11, 2010)

I got my PSP 1000 (original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) for 70 + Ratchet and clank and FFDissidia


----------

